# تركيبة جل الشعر وطريقة صناعتة



## chem1982 (29 فبراير 2012)

* الخلطة : 76 لتر ماء  *​ * 1- 450 غ صمغ الكثيراء(كربابول)  *​ *  2- 450 غ حمض البوريك -- PVK90  *​ *  (pvpk90  *​ *  3- 100 جم تيا  *​ * 4- 115 جم عطر مائى*​ * 5- 4 لتر ايثانول (الكحول ) *​ ​ * كمية كافية من مادة حافظة. 
.*​ *  وضع كمية كربابول فى الماء ومادة حمض البوريك    PVK90 وضعها بالماء فى وعاء اخر  *​ *  نبقي المزيج ليلة كاملة ، ثم نحركه ونخلطهم حتى تمام التجانس  ،*​ * يتم خلط الماء مع الأيثانول ومن ثم نضيف ** ,ونخلطهم مع الكربابول - وحمض البوريك ويتم خلطهم مع بعض *​ * نضيف 100جم تيا اثناء عملية الخلط حتى يبد ويظهر على شكل جل شفاف  *​ *   بعد ذلك نصب فيه 115 غ من العطر المائى وكمية كافية من الصباغ والمادة الحافظة *​


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (29 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا هذه هى المواضيع المفيدة


----------



## kamal4kasem (3 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اذكار (4 مارس 2012)

عاشت الأيادي بس عندي سؤال

ماهو الأسم العلمي لـــــــــــ3- 100 جم تيا


----------



## chem1982 (4 مارس 2012)

الاسم العلمي ل تيا هو tri ethanol amine


----------



## اذكار (4 مارس 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السعيد درغام (6 مارس 2012)

هل دى مثبت ولا لا


----------



## mohtaha (9 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ch. Ghassan (3 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
الله يعطيك العافية , لدي استفسار صغير وهو هل يتعكر القوام الشفاف اذا أضفنا الكحول الايتيلي أم لا ؟
والسؤال الثاني ما هي أهم المحسنات التي يمكن اضافتها للحصول على أفضل النتائج ؟ ومنع تساقط الشعر
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## eslamelasel (22 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور اخى الكريم بس عايز اعرف اجيب المواد دى منين من الاسكندرية


----------



## العجمىى (22 سبتمبر 2012)

eslamelasel قال:


> مشكور اخى الكريم بس عايز اعرف اجيب المواد دى منين من الاسكندرية


من امام نقطة الشريف اخر صلاح سالم من الشرق الاوسط او اى محل كيماويات


----------



## najib new (24 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك لكن هل هناك طريقه معينه للخلط


----------



## ابو عبدو الشامي (30 سبتمبر 2012)

يمكن عمل جل جيد والتجربه اكبر برهان ناخذ الكارببول ونضعه على الماء مع اضافه قليل من القلوي بعد الحصول على جل اساس نضيف القطر الافرنجي اي الصناعي وهو ماده رخيصه جدا بنسبه3-5٪فقط واضافه الغليسرين للحصول على المعه وقليل من العطر انا جربته وهو قوي ورخيص


----------



## محمد نهائي ملحم (10 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Amer2012 (9 يونيو 2013)

شكرا لــــــــــــــــــــــكم


----------

